# WOW!!!!!



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Seatle is beating the everliving "bleep" out of Philly right now!! 41 to 0.....give me a break!!! Are they the best team in the NFC??? I think they might be. Where did they come from???  I know Philly has "problems" right now but,...DAMN!! They are getting destroyed!!! Any comments.......


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

a real old fashion over the knee whippin!

Philly gave up when owens went into meltdown and DM did his sports hernia exit.

Holmgren, give him some talent and he can make the most of it. Not many superstars on that team, just a very good team effort.

This is ugly!

Bob


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

This team is over and now the players are out for themselves. The defense, even down 42 points, would dance around after every tackle like they just won the Superbowl. What a bunch of morons.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Whare did they come from you ask JIFFY!! They came from the AFC. Seattle has been underacheiving in the last 7 or so seasons they have always had great talent, its about time they did somthing with it. Lets face it NFC teams are really weak always have been. In the past NFC teams won all the superbowls cause they had one super team and the rest of em had nothing. Seattle is still no match for the Colts or KC or Denver so look for another AFC world champion!!!


----------

